# Prayer Request for My Mom



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My mom has had several hospitalizations since the wintertime with each time losing ground both physically and mentally. She's in ICU right now with pneumonia. Please, if you would, ask God to hold her hand and wrap his arm around those of us who love her as we journey together down the path that He has chosen for her.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

prayers being said for all of you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Mary. Rest assured prayers and good thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that i will have her in my prayers :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> My mom has had several hospitalizations since the wintertime with each time losing ground both physically and mentally. She's in ICU right now with pneumonia. Please, if you would, ask God to hold her hand and wrap his arm around those of us who love her as we journey together down the path that He has chosen for her.


So sorry to here this Mary----Dwt. & I will pray for your family tonight. Blessings and love sent your way dear friend!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes of course Mary :grouphug: I am so sorry she isn't doing well.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Mary. I'm so sorry to hear that your mom is once again in the hospital. Your whole family is in my prayers. :grouphug: I absolutely believe that when asked God will wrap his arms around each of you and give you the comfort and strength you need.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh mary will definitely pray for your mother .


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Mary, mom and I both send prayers to you and your mom and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Mary))) Hugs to you, and prayers for your mom and family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary, I'm so sorry. I'm sending prayers to you and your mom that she'll find comfort. It's so hard to see our parents go through this. Will be thinking of you. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> My mom has had several hospitalizations since the wintertime with each time losing ground both physically and mentally. She's in ICU right now with pneumonia. Please, if you would, ask God to hold her hand and wrap his arm around those of us who love her as we journey together down the path that He has chosen for her.


I am so sorry, Mary. I am already praying that God holds your mother's hand and wraps His arm around all of those who love her. I also pray that you, your mother, and others close to your mother ... will feel God's Angels softly surround you with comfort.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of prayers for your mom, you and your family, Mary. xoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry. You, your mom, and everyone who loves her will be in my prayers.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am very sorry to learn of this, Mary. Of course you and the whole family will be in our prayers. ((hugs))


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I will pray for her and all your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for peace and comfort for you mom and for your entire family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Mary I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. Many prayers are said for you.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Prayers are being said for you, your mom and your family - may you feel God's love, comfort and support.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Mary :grouphug: Hugs Hugs to you and your family...Yes prayers for all of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marty, will certainly be keeping your Mom and you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mary, my thoughts and prayers are with your mother and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> My mom has had several hospitalizations since the wintertime with each time losing ground both physically and mentally. She's in ICU right now with pneumonia. Please, if you would, ask God to hold her hand and wrap his arm around those of us who love her as we journey together down the path that He has chosen for her.


Yes, Mary exactly as you put it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mary, I am so sorry to hear that your mom is back in the hospital. Please know that I am sending hugs and prayers for you, your mom and the rest of your family as you all go through this most difficult of journeys.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Mary. My heart and prayers are with you for you and your Mom. Hold on to her tightly, Mary.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Mary, I hope your Mom is taking a turn for the better. I will keep all of your family in my prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Mary, my heartfelt prayers go out for your mom. I know how difficult this is, and I'm praying for strength and peace for your entire family. Miracles do happen, and we have some amazing prayer warriors on this board. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Mary...I will be praying for your Mom...You, and your Family...I know how hard this has to be on you....stay strong....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

so sorry to hear your mom isn't doing well. No matter how old we get ,we still need our moms...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mary, prayers for Mom and hugs for you. May she be comfortable and peaceful.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Mary i'm sending you and your family prayers...God hear our prayers..


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Mary, I'm thinking of (and praying for) you and your Mom. xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I'm thinking of you, your mom and your family today.:grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mama, Mary. I will definately keep her in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking of you and your mom today, Mary, and sending prayers your way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know how hard this is on everyone, my prayers are with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to say "you are in my thoughts and prayers today Mary."


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I, too, just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you, your mom, and the rest of your family today. Has there been any improvement?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for your mom and your family.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mary, you & your mum are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending your mom healing wishes and prayers.
Hugs for you and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary - just checking in to see how your Mom is doing and to let you know that my prayers for her and for you and the family are being sent.

Having gone through all of this with my own Mom, I know how heartbreaking it is to watch someone you love so much go through so much suffering.

Hugs to you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

mary - how is ur mom doing ? i hope she is doing much better .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Mary, your mom is in my prayers. I hope that she is better soon.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Mary, how is your mom doing today? Any improvement? We'll continue to pray for her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checking in Mary.....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mary, I am saying a prayer for your Mom right now...sending you peace and comfort as well. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Mary, Prayers are continuing for your Mom...and you.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers, support and loving words. I heard them, Mom heard them and, most importantly, God heard them. Thursday was a pretty grim day for my mother, both physically because of the pneumonia and mentally. Friday was a better day physically for her. Saturday she was moved out of ICU because of her physical improvement but Saturday and Sunday were heartwrenching for us, knowing that physically she was improving but mentally not just declining but more like in a free fall. The doctors and nurses were as confused as we were, almost to the point that we felt they didn't believe us when we said that the decline in her mental state was totally new. The short story (because I'm exhausted and now sick myself) is that we all suspect that a new Parkinsons dementia/anxiety medication that she was put on Wednesday is something that DOES NOT work well for her. And it was a patch that continues to release meds over time. When I spoke with the doctor yesterday I asked if this med could be the cause. He said he didn't know but there was one way to find out and he removed the patch. Mom was discharged from the hospital this afternoon. She is back in her room at the nursing home that she is familiar with, surrounded by nurses and caretakers who she loves. I got there shortly after she returned, she was sitting up in bed, said hello and SMILED when I walked in her room, and when I told her that I thought she looked great she actually LAUGHED and told me to look again! She is 87 years old and is aging. But every day that she smiles is a good day for her and for us. Thank you all again for your prayers and support. You are the best!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

WONDERFUL! I know you will cherish each moment with your precious mom.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, support and loving words. I heard them, Mom heard them and, most importantly, God heard them. Thursday was a pretty grim day for my mother, both physically because of the pneumonia and mentally. Friday was a better day physically for her. Saturday she was moved out of ICU because of her physical improvement but Saturday and Sunday were heartwrenching for us, knowing that physically she was improving but mentally not just declining but more like in a free fall. The doctors and nurses were as confused as we were, almost to the point that we felt they didn't believe us when we said that the decline in her mental state was totally new. The short story (because I'm exhausted and now sick myself) is that we all suspect that a new Parkinsons dementia/anxiety medication that she was put on Wednesday is something that DOES NOT work well for her. And it was a patch that continues to release meds over time. When I spoke with the doctor yesterday I asked if this med could be the cause. He said he didn't know but there was one way to find out and he removed the patch. Mom was discharged from the hospital this afternoon. She is back in her room at the nursing home that she is familiar with, surrounded by nurses and caretakers who she loves. I got there shortly after she returned, _*she was sitting up in bed, said hello and SMILED when I walked in her room, and when I told her that I thought she looked great she actually LAUGHED and told me to look again! She is 87 years old and is aging.*_ _*But every day that she smiles is a good day for her and for us.*_ Thank you all again for your prayers and support. You are the best!


This made my cry. God bless you and your mom. I'm so glad she's back. There is nothing more heart wrenching when you look into their eyes and they just aren't there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - what a relief. :smheat: Prayers have definitely been answered, but also isn't it amazing how we have to be detectives and figure things out? I always feel that we have to be our parents, children's, spouses, pets or our own advocates when it comes to medical issues. Doctors are juggling so many cases, so many meds, so many conditions that our focusing on our loved ones is often the best way to figure out what's going on. So glad you've got your mom back, and yes, we need to cherish every moment of spark, humor and love. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary, that's wonderful news! I hope she continues to get clarity and regain her strength and you have more years to enjoy her company. xoxo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Mary, I'm so sorry your mom was not well. So glad all the prayers were heard. She is very blessed to have such a loving daughter:wub:.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, what a story...one that is all too familiar to me with my Mom, hospitals and doctors. One has to be there for the elderly. I wonder what happens to the elderly that has no one. I dread to think of it. Thank God your Mom has you there. I am so happy she's doing better and SMILING!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad your mom is over her pneumonia. Medicine can do strange things. Thankgoodness you realized the patch could be the culprit.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know every smile from my mom is a treasure,one that will be gone all too soon. So glad your mom is doing better.
You really have to watch these combo's of pills and patches. The rest home called me to advise me of a med change and asked me if I approve. Luckily I had researched the meds they planned on her ,a few days before,and her Exelon patch and one of the meds were contra-indicated w/ her patch.
They took her off the patch and went w/a new med change,less meds and a lower doses and she's actually doing better.
Never be afraid to question,you could save her life...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I know every smile from my mom is a treasure,one that will be gone all too soon. So glad your mom is doing better.
> You really have to watch these combo's of pills and patches. The rest home called me to advise me of a med change and asked me if I approve. Luckily I had researched the meds they planned on her ,a few days before,and her Exelon patch and one of the meds were contra-indicated w/ her patch.
> They took her off the patch and went w/a new med change,less meds and a lower doses and she's actually doing better.
> Never be afraid to question,you could save her life...


Michelle, it seems that the Exelon patch might have been the issue with my mother, whether it's not good for her or it's not good in combination with other meds she's on we don't know. But the mental issues started within hours of the patch being put on and only started to subside once it was removed. Glad to hear that your mother is doing better, too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Oh my God!! It was the meds?!!!!!! geezzzz.....what a relief that she's ok!!!! geezz, you really had me scared for you! I kept thinking about my mom and what we went through 6 months ago! 

All I can say is Thank Goodness!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your Mother's struggle. Sounds like there is improvement though and that's wonderful. To see a smile after such a tough time is one of the greatest rewards. Continued prayers for you and your Mom.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy that ur mom is better ! (when my mom was sick they had given her a pain patch that almost killed her ) it is very very scary .. will continue praying for ur mom .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy to hear your Mum is doing better. Thank heavens you thought to question the patch. Good news . It is so hard to see them so down and struggling.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for the news of your mother improving. So good to hear.


----------

